# zigoto



## alper

"zigoto" entendido como "individu qui se fait remarquer", ¿cómo puede traducirse al español?
Un saludo,
alper


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es lo que solemos llamar un *fantasma*, ese tipo de personaje de los que tanto abundan en la vida social actual. A algunos también les llaman famosillos. Podría darte algunos ejemplos muy conocidos pero creo que la capacidad del servidor de WR tiene un límite...


----------



## alper

entiendo. mucas gracias!


----------



## Henry Days

Buenos días
Aunque ha pasado el tiempo, dejo este comentario como ayuda para quien lo necesite.
"Zigoto" (palabra popular que designa una persona extravagante, pero también persona fuerte y enérgica) puede tener también la traducción de "presumido", "vivo", "pícaro". Me incliné por esta última en una frase que cita a Pierre Clastres (antropólogo) hablando sobre el nacimiento de las relaciones de dominación en sociedades primitivas.

_Si le lieu du pouvoir apparent est vide, alors peut-être n’importe quel zigoto va arriver de
n’importe où et va leur dire : “C’est moi le chef, je commande.”_

El "fantasma" que propuso Víctor Pérez no se entiende en el Río de la Plata. Lo de "famosillo" (o "vivillo") tiene un aire muy peninsular. "Presumido" no era la misma idea, aunque se acercaba. Sin que haya ninguna traducción cabal, creo que todas tienen algo cercano y "pícaro" era lo que más se adecuaba a mi texto.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En el ejemplo que nos das zigoto precidido de "n'importe quel" o "un simple" es sinónimo de_ zig_ o _zigue_ o sea que designa tan solo en lenguaje popular "un individu quelconque, un type" (Le Robert).
Corresponde a algo como *...cualquier fulano...*
Sería distinto si hubiese: faire le zigoto o c'était un (sacré) zigoto etc...
Un saludo


----------



## Giulia2213

Nueva pregunta

¡Hola!

Tengo el problema con esa oración:
"Il va falloir s'occuper du cas de cette asso et son *président zigoto* : ça fait deux mois qu'il promet d'envoyer les dossiers lundi ou mardi, il ne répond pas aux messages et ne retourne aucun appel. Bref, *président zigoto* est vraiment coriace tellement il ne fait pas le boulot !"

He piensado a "*presidente friki*" pero, siguo dubitativa.

¿Ideas?


Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Dans ce cas, dont le mot designe un "individu peu recommandable, manquant de sérieux" (CNRTL, acception 2.B), on pourrait bien dire: "...y su presidente *impresentable*".


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Genialifico! Gracias

Le problème est surtout le manque de sérieux.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Giulia2213 said:


> "Il va falloir s'occuper du cas de cette asso et son *président zigoto* :


Je suis désolée mais il me semble que "zigoto" n'existe pas comme adjectif.  Pour ma part, je dirais plutôt "son zigoto de président". 

Quant à la traduction, je te propose "*el* *cantamañanas de su presidente"*



> cantamañanas
> 1. m. y f. coloq. Persona informal, fantasiosa, irresponsable, que no merece crédito.



cantamañanas | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Giulia2213

Vale. 

"Président zigoto" es el sobrenombre de la persona catamañanas


----------



## swift

Para el contexto de @Henry Days:


> *fantoche*
> 
> 1. m. Persona grotesca y desdeñable.
> 
> 2. m. Sujeto neciamente presumido.
> 
> fantoche | Diccionario de la lengua española


🥸


----------



## chlapec

Athos de Tracia said:


> Quant à la traduction, je te propose "*el* *cantamañanas de su presidente"*


En el caso *tan concreto* que nos presenta Giulia, seguiría defendiendo (en español de España) el uso del término "impresentable".

En este diálogo, por ejemplo, no me cuadra "cantamañanas":
-¿Te ha devuelto el jefe el informe que le enviaste hace dos semanas?
-¡Qué va! Lleva diez días diciéndome que me lo manda al día siguiente... y hasta ahora...
-La verdad es que ese tío es un impresentable.
-¡Y que lo digas!

Aquí, sí me cuadra:
- Hablé con Pérez, ese que dice que conoce a gente importante en Madrid, y me dijo que no me preocupase, que ya hablaba él con no sé quien y resolvía mi problema. Pues nada, van dos meses, el problema sigue ahí y Pérez me dice que tenga paciencia...
-¡Bah! A ese ni caso. Es un cantamañanas.


----------



## Giulia2213

@chlapec No entiendo porqué no te cuadra "cantamañanas". Porqué en tu ejemplo como en mi situación, el jefe como el presidente de asociación es irresponsable y no merece credito.


----------



## chlapec

Evidentemente, mi percepción es *subjetiva*, pero tengo la impresión de que muchas otras personas la comparten (independientemente de las definiciones genéricas que podamos encontrar en los diccionarios).
Intentando sintetizarlo (ardua tarea), en este tipo de situaciones (de personas que no hacen lo que dicen o lo que se supone que deben hacer) un *impresentable* sería una persona que, a ojos de todos, no cumple sus compromisos de manera consciente, y un _*cantamañanas*_, una persona que pretende *hacer creer a los demás* que sabe o puede hacer algo, pero de la que normalmente se demuestra que eso no es así. Por ahí iban mis ejemplos.

Otra situación: Tengo que entregar un informe traducido al inglés. Una y otra vez, hasta cinco veces, me requieren la entrega del informe pero yo sigo retrasándome. Soy un *impresentable*. Tras una sexta y una séptima vez, acorralado, acabo admitiendo que no sé hablar inglés. Soy un *cantamañanas*.


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias por aclarar las cosas @chlapec


----------



## Athos de Tracia

chlapec said:


> En el caso *tan concreto* que nos presenta Giulia, seguiría defendiendo (en español de España) el uso del término "impresentable".


No tengo nada en contra de tu propuesta para la primera parte del texto de Giulia2213.  Pero sigo pensando que no se puede decir en francés _"untel est zigoto"_ sino _"untel est *un* zigoto"_. 

Por otra parte, a ver como salimos del entuerto para traducir la segunda parte: 



Giulia2213 said:


> "Il va falloir s'occuper du cas de cette asso et son *président zigoto* : ça fait deux mois qu'il promet d'envoyer les dossiers lundi ou mardi, il ne répond pas aux messages et ne retourne aucun appel. Bref, *président zigoto* est vraiment coriace tellement il ne fait pas le boulot !"





Giulia2213 said:


> "Président zigoto" es el sobrenombre de la persona catamañanas


----------



## chlapec

Athos de Tracia said:


> Por otra parte, a ver como salimos del entuerto para traducir la segunda parte:



Concuerdo contigo en que "el impresentable/cantamañanas *de su presidente*" suena más natural en español. 

Con respecto a la segunda parte, se me ocurre alguna que otra opción:
_"Bref,_ El Impresentable / el Sr. Impresentable..."


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias @chlapec por tu idea.

¡El *Sr. Impresentable* me encocora a no hacer su curro!

¿Podría ir "*Presidente Impresentable*"? ¿O no encaja en español?


----------



## Giulia2213

Hola:

Mon interlocutrice en Allemagne a appelé le président de fameuse asso en Allemagne "M. Zigoto".

Je verrais bien la traduction de @chlapec *Sr Impresentable *pour sûr !


Mais "*Sr Cantamañanas*" me plait pas mal aussi car il dit attendre les consentements des personnes concernées, alors que ça fait deux mois qu'il promet d'envoyer les documents lundi ou mardi de la semaine suivante. Mais je ne suis pas sûre que "Sr Cantamañanas" puisse fonctionner dans ce contexte :-/


----------

